# Ca Finishing, Lathe on or off?



## Aderhammer (Jan 4, 2008)

I always see ca articles suggesting to do the application lathe on.  I had trouble with this, so i figured i'd try doing it lathe off, spinning the mandrel by hand backwards.  So far i've been happy w/ my finishes and no clouding, even on oily woods like OW and cocobolo.  Am I the only one who does the application with the lathe off or there others out there who do the same?


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 4, 2008)

on, about 400 rpm


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 4, 2008)

On, 500-600 rpms....Come on Anthony... Speed it up a little.

I had problems at first with the lathe on but once I slowed down (to around 400 rpm) it worked fine and I now do the finish at a little higher rpm.
Do a good turn daily!
Don




> _Originally posted by Aderhammer_
> 
> I always see ca articles suggesting to do the application lathe on.  I had trouble with this, so i figured i'd try doing it lathe off, spinning the mandrel by hand backwards.  So far i've been happy w/ my finishes and no clouding, even on oily woods like OW and cocobolo.  Am I the only one who does the application with the lathe off or there others out there who do the same?


----------



## Larry Gottlieb (Jan 4, 2008)

I apply CA with the lathe barely turning and use a small baggy that the pen parts come in. I hold this beneath the blank and drip one or two (at the most) drops on the blank as I spread the CA with the baggy on my finger. Be certain that the print is on the underside of the bag.
The best finish is a result of using only one drop if I can spread it over the entire blank.

Larry


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> 
> On, 500-600 rpms....Come on Anthony... Speed it up a little.



I find my finger stretches less and doesn't hurt as much when I glue it to the blank at 400 rpm instead of 600 rpm


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 4, 2008)

On, also slow speed


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 5, 2008)

Since I'm lazy and don't like changing belt speeds just to goop up some CA on the blank, I usually just use a little baggy and turn by hand, continuing to turn by hand while I spray a very light mist of aerosol accelerant.

When I'm not so slovenly, I'll adjust the belt down to the right speed and apply it with the lathe on, however. That's my preference.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 5, 2008)

> I find my finger stretches less and doesn't hurt as much when I glue it to the blank at 400 rpm instead of 600 rpm


 I agree!


----------



## badger (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a box of cheap store brand wax paper in the garage that I use for covering the workbecnh when gluing. I figure that would work well for applying.


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 5, 2008)

I have the lathe on but slow. I use either a delrin strip or wax paper to apply.


----------



## MarkHix (Jan 5, 2008)

On slow, I ususally glue the corner of the papertowel to my finger....at least I don't drop the towel.


----------



## TowMater (Jan 5, 2008)

Lathe on as slow as I can get it (VS is great for this). I've been using a paper towel but I may try one or two of the other methods mentioned in this thread.

Todd


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 5, 2008)

Slow as possible, and I have gone back to using those "dime bag" sized ziplock parts bags to apply the CA.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 5, 2008)

Slowest speed on VS Jet (around 500) using white paper towel (not the shop blue).  Tri-fold the paper towels - I never get them glued to my hand this way and I get around 4-5 coats depending if using thin through thick.  Can get more with thin if I am careful.  Hit with accelerant between each coat.  Have tried the Delerin strips, bags etc. and just didn't feel the control over the coating that desired.  Now a word of warning - careful with that paper towel.  It will smoke sometimes and you don't want to start a small fire.

For sanding you can turn the speed up a little if you want but be very cautious not to go through your CA finish or you will have to remove the whole thing and start over (most all the time) to achieve a fine product in the end.

Mrs.


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 6, 2008)

I've never tried the little bag for applying CA. Think I'll give it a try. I like the paper towel but have glued it to my fingers and left lots of paper residue on the pen that I had to go back and sand off. For what it's worth... the variable speed kit was the best money I ever spent on a woodworking tool.


----------



## RONB (Jan 7, 2008)

Lathe on slow speed using packing foam sheets cut into small strips.


----------



## C. Scott (Jan 7, 2008)

I run the lathe at 800.  Haven't had any issues.


----------



## mdburn_em (Jan 13, 2008)

I do it off as well.  Seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Chasper (Jan 14, 2008)

I apply CA at whatever speed the lathe at, up to 2800 in many cases.  I tried plastic bags a couple times, but I prefer paper towels.


----------

